# Live from blue roads/hank pole



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well met some of the guys in camp and spirits are high. Nice to meet steve, doc, rob and some of the others that I've got to say hi to so far. Warm welcome and good eats so far. Dad and I are both hunting the baraga unit. Another father son team from imlay city are here too. Bryan and tucker I believe. Anxious to see what the rain holds for tomorrow but rest of week looks great. Biggest surprise is he 4g service here. I thought I was in da UP lol. O we'll I'll be able to check in through out the week.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Good luck guys!!!!!!

I'm coming up with my dad and uncle in Sunday for the second hunt.

When I hunted with Hank in 06 the only cell service was (marginal) on a little hill between his house and Kenton. 

You'll never meet a nicer guy than Hank. Guy lives for this. He nearly died the year I was there and was more concerned with his guys getting bears than his own health...


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck today. It looks damp with some version of a North to NE wind, possibly breezy. Not good tracking weather, anchor that bruin.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Very jealous!!!! Have a blast!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EBAAS (Feb 9, 2009)

Good luck, keep us posted as to how you're doin!

Rusty, sounds like I'll see you there for the second hunt. Which unit are you hunting? I'll be in Bergland.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Lucky dog! Keep us updated!

-Jason


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

EBAAS said:


> Rusty, sounds like I'll see you there for the second hunt. Which unit are you hunting? I'll be in Bergland.



We'll be hunting the Amasa unit.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

*SO WHAT'S THE STORY TODAY?????????????*

I'm dying sittin here in a Detroit hotel wishing I was sittin around the fire right now, at Hank's, drinking beer!


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well no camp fire tonight !!! maybe tomorrow night 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

But do we have dead bears?


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

good luck Cass keep us posted.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Good luck Dan keep us posted!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

2 dead ones so far. 93 lbs and 165 I think were the weights so far. I did not get any pics yet

I've seen a wolf at 30 yards and birds


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Did u hunt in the pouring down rain?


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

casscityalum said:


> 2 dead ones so far. 93 lbs and 165 I think were the weights so far. I did not get any pics yet
> 
> I've seen a wolf at 30 yards and birds



Cool on the wolf, wasn't the Jackpine stand was it? (I saw one there couple years back)

Ouch on the bears.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck to you Dan and everyone in camp.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

We'll another slow night here one more on pole when Ieft tonight. Heard one was lost and another guy was still tracking. Dad saw 0 2 other guys seen 0 and the other father son team saw 0 tonight. The storm still has some things messed up. Saw a sow and cub tonight.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

billya said:


> Did u hunt in the pouring down rain?



Yup hunted in the down poor. It really never stopped yesterday


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

How big was the third one on the pole?


----------



## HighUp (Jan 8, 2014)

Really 93lbs, are people really that clueless about the game they're hunting.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

That's some nice meat for the freezer, tell him congrats.

This was the third bear taken in second season. I had left camp by then and don't have a weight.


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Another year


----------



## EBAAS (Feb 9, 2009)

stevebrandle said:


> Second season hunters went 3 for 3. The 206 bear was the biggest.


3 for 4, I hunted Bergland 2nd season and came home empty handed. Saw the same smaller bear two nights in a row, but I was looking for something bigger. 

I did see quite a few critters while in the pop-up including a wolf(10yds away), bobcat(2yds away), bear, and a weasel. Had an awesome experience and am already recruiting a couple buddies to go back with me.


----------

